# Reply button, edit and report button



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I have noticed that some members hit the reply button and then, instead of replying in the normal text box, they reply to whatever they intend to reply to WITHIN the reply itself

This is extremely confusing, because the text has the same color and sometimes is even impossible to discern which is which.

Please , try no to do this, in the interest of legibility.

Alongside this , one may want to use the report function to signal a thread to the staff (for example a double post or to move to a different section) , it is not enough to simply write please moderators do this or that, they can’t possibly read everything!

The same button can be obviously used to signal spam, rules breaches , inappropriate content or something like that. You can do this yourself even for your own post .

The report button is on the right hand side, at the top right, of every post box right where your edit function is....

( if would be nice if the the answers within a reply would be editited)


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

The other thing about reports is they are way better than sending individual mods a PM (conversation) because amp mods including VS admins can see them and act quicker.

We have had a few people writing in because now the Classifieds have been brought in line with VS rules on Vendors they (both vendors and private sellers) naturally are concerned the rules are applied fairly and evenly.

But as mentioned please do this via the report button (3 dots at top right of post) and not by PM


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yes, I think that people should read with great attention the rules









Vendor Rules


1. Any and all commercial posting on the forum requires vendor credentials to do so. This includes: A business name Usernames, business information in your Signatures and or Avatars, soliciting in private message, and any and all commercial posting in threads. Failure to sign up as a...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------

